# Help with Lumber Supply



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm trying to find a source for rough sawn Western Red Cedar and am not having a lot of success. Right now I need 100 bf of 8/4 in 6" width. In the not so distant future I'll be needing at least another 100 bf so I'll buy the whole shooting match at once if I have to. My problem is I can't find anyone local to fill the order. I can get 4/4 S1 from Wodcraft for $3/bf but 4/4 isn't going to work for me. I did find a web site for a place in CT but they advertise 8/4 WRC for $9/bf. I can get dimensioned Western Red Cedar from a local yard that sells it by the lineal foot but when you do the math it comes out close to $10/bf which seems a little steep for my needs, especially since I'm going to mill it again anyway. I only know of one saw mill that is close to me and they just don't seem to be interested in the order. I'm at a point where I'd be willing to travel pretty much anywhere in New England as long as it doesn't end up costing me more in gas than it does for the lumber.

So my questions are:

1 - does anyone know of a mill that is anywhere near RI that can/will help me out.

2- am I wrong thinking that $9/bf is insane?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Have you tried www.woodfinder.com?


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Mike but that was the first place I looked.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

Contact a few shops in your area and see where they get it from. Maybe find places that make outdoor furniture and talk to them.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

try changing the dimensions of your request. Look for 3×6, 4×6 or 6×6 and then consider selling the offcut if you don't need it. Obvious I know but . . .Here on the Left Coast where seismic activity is a sport building codes call for certain nail patterns & min. lumber dimensions, with 3x nom. lumber at shear panel edges due certain nailing requirements. The upshot of this is that often 3×6 sawn lumber is more expensive than *4* x 6 even though 4 x has more b.f. and satisfies the same code requirement. Makes no sense but there it is.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Shaun, call Mike at (401) 258-9420l. He is in RI and should be able to help you. Cost is in the $6.50 to $7/bf range. He sells a lot of wood on the Woodnet forums and everyone is very pleased with him and his lumber.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I wonder what the shipping would cost you from Idaho….


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

All I find here is Eastern Red Cedar. Won't that work, Shaun? I think it comes from Tennessee.


----------



## ATWilliams (Mar 4, 2008)

You may also want to try www.woodweb.com


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Check A&M wood specialty. www.forloversofwood.com They ship worldwide for a reasonable price.

Because of the quantity you need, you would also get a 15% discount.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Also- top quality lumber- my avatar is WR from A&M


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for the tremendous response to this. I even had folks PM me and offer to arrange a purchase in their neck of the woods and have the lumber shipped to me. The extent that people on this site are willing to go to in order to help each other out is astounding.

So here's the story, I can buy 4/4 Western Red Ceadar for $3/bf all day long around here. But as soon as you ask for 8/4 the price triples and it becomes a special order. I don't get it but that's the way it seems to be. A fellow jock (Sawdust2) pointed me to a yard in Stoughton MA that he used to use when he lived up this way and although I got the same response as I got everywhere else for the WRC they did have a rack full of Spanish Cedar, so Spanish Cedar it is. The color's going to be little different but I think it'll work. At least I hope so, I brought home 100 bf of it yesterday.

Thanks again for all the responses!


----------

